# Police escort to Black Sabbath soundtrack



## Elijah (Feb 22, 2010)

I was reading somebody else's story about getting picked up by a cop, thought I had one of special interest.

One time in Wheeling, WV I had been given some xanax, blacked out, and then apparently went to a bar and drank like 10 or 12 beers. I guess some kid a freind of mine recognized came in and sold us a ten strip of acid. The very first conscious memory I have since before taking the xanax, was getting thrown out of the back of the bar for being disorderly, right as the 6 hits I had eaten were kicking in, a very surreal experience. 

It wasnt until that exact moment in the alley that the previous several hours of experience started coming back to me, I assume the strength of the acid woke me up out of the blackout or "brownout". We walked for several hours laughing hysterically, lost as fuck. Finally my feet were so sore that I started looking for a place to squat or at least rest for awhile, but the freind I was with wanted to keep going on and find a ride. So instead we climbed up a highway ramp and sat in the grass between lanes as hateful looking yuppies passed us on their way to work. 

A cop car pulls up to us and says, "WHAT...are you gentelmen doing?!" I jumped up and said, "look man, Im gonna level with you. I got wasted last ngiht and have no fucking clue where I am. I have no drugs on me and no warrents. I realize Im waiting for a ride, but wv state law says nothing about being on the on-ramps, ONLY the highway." He looked at me funny and said, "well, it's a legal grey area..." I said back to him, "well look man, if you want us off of this highway, why don't you just give us a ride?" My freind, looked at me horrified but the cop goes, "well I guess I can take you 5 or 10 miles if you got a place to go." We hopped into the back of the squadcar, as the cop slightly turned up his radio. My buddy and I, still hallucinating looked at eachother and just busted out laughing. The cop turned around and said, "what?" I said, "Its nothign man, I just hear you rocking Ozzy on the radio and we thought it was funny." He looked back at me with a face I will never forget and said, "oh yeh?! Ozzy kicks ass!" He then blasted the volume fully, and me and my buddy started singing the lyrics to "Crazy Train". The cop seemed to get off on this and slammed his foot on the gas petal and started singing with us.

So now I'm flying down the highway at 6am in the morning going 90mph, singing crazy train with a cop at the top of my lungs while still tripping on the cid. He ended up driving us all the way to the house I said we could sleep in, and just drove off. I know it sounds unbeleivable but its one of the best road stories I have ever had the privledge of telling, cause it happened.


----------



## boucaneer (Feb 22, 2010)

Good trip man.


souns like somthing outta fabulous furry freak brothers. 

Well done!!


----------



## 40ozprophet (Feb 22, 2010)

good lord. talk about irony, the cop singing one person conditioned to rule and control, 
the media sells it and you live the role. sounds like quite the trip.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

That sounds like so much fun! 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## boucaneer (Feb 22, 2010)

but if the cop was ex army or navy and got into the cop job easier then it could be quite the other matter. 

from what i know people who spend alot of time in the services quite like to rebel and find thier own personality and kick back.

it's just coppers who go into the job from scratch who are fucked up pigs.

being in the army or navy teaches you that not all standing orders are correct, and it teaches you that somtimes officers are wrong and the status quo needs a kick up the arse.

hence the need for these individuals to kick back, relax and develop, and advance their careers without too much shit.

just a kick back from the system. A

nd boy it is a fucked up system.


----------



## Elijah (Feb 23, 2010)

That was kind of my opinion about it as well, the worldwide system of domination is what it is but to assume that every individual within represents a totally sinister motive or power obsession is untrue. People have been misinformed and manipulated on a mass scale, but the individual has the ability to transcend any perceived boundries, at least to the point that it totally dictates your thoughts or values. War is evil, that doesnt mean every soldier is though many are forced into it whether by force or social opression.

So I guess what I am saying is that me viewing the guy simply as a human being and not a cop he did absolutley nothing wrong to us, and actually helped. He found the whole thing humorous more than anything.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck ya I love crazy train. This story kind of reminds me of the cops in superbad


----------

